# Just ordered Street Edge Coilovers for $250



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

I saw solo werks for $500 shipped, thought it was a great deal and I found street edge coilovers. they both had great reviews.

It was selling on ebay for $282 shipped but I made an offer for $250. the seller took the offer :laugh:

I will update the thread once I install it. 

Just wanted to share about the good deal for other people


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

I will appreciate if someone can tell me what else I need to do the whole job.

My strut mount is shot. I was thinking about just buying the mount (black rubber) and bearings. (it makes knocking noise. they lifted the car and showed me tire was moving upward)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Piece-Fro...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c3ca06515&vxp=mtr


OR Do I need this one was well? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monroe-Stru...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a8701b32f&vxp=mtr

I believe I don't need bump stops and boots since it should come with shocks. 

I don't need to compress the springs when I take the struts out of the car right? I will just throw the old one way too.

I am just trying to get all the parts so I don't have to put it back after taking it apart to order parts


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

I went with Powerflex polyurethane upper strut bushings and bearings form ECS. Like what you have in the first link but better. The OEM style pancake in time.


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

masterh said:


> I saw solo werks for $500 shipped, thought it was a great deal and I found street edge coilovers. they both had great reviews.
> 
> It was selling on ebay for $282 shipped but I made an offer for $250. the seller took the offer :laugh:
> 
> ...


Wow that's a great deal on those.. Good score :wave:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

EEEk $500 coil overs :screwy:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> EEEk $500 coil overs :screwy:


Agreed. I was scared to purchase $1000 coils but luckily they turned out to be really good for the price. Couldn't imagine. 

Hope they work out for you OP. :beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> EEEk $500 coil overs :screwy:


This. I regret purchasing my ~$550 FKs as it was a waste of money. Dont mean to be the debby downer, but I really doubt theyre going to last very long if you plan on driving often at that price. My rear shocks alone blew after 3 months.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Tempes_TT said:


> This. I regret purchasing my ~$550 FKs as it was a waste of money. Dont mean to be the debby downer, but I really doubt theyre going to last very long if you plan on driving often at that price. My rear shocks alone blew after 3 months.


Yep, it's like going to the dollar store for a torque wrench to build your motor. The cheap aspect of your purchase might make you feel like you're a winner at first; but in the long run, you are setting yourself up to have that invisible "L" attached to your forehead. Do it right the first time, and you won't have to do it multiple times! :beer:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

OP's already bought the suspension... so just be ready to take advantage of their warranty and start saving/planning for their replacements. I bought a set of supposedly reputable Vogtland coilovers (which are Koni dampers / Vogtland springs) and they've cratered - so it happens to "better" brands too but with an econo-line you'll want to be even more prepared to fix/replace.

I've since ordered a set of Bilstein PSS coils, which have a lifetime warranty, but follow up and let us know how the install goes and initial impressions. Check out this thread for some great suspension info... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5197012-Let-s-talk-TT-suspension


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

Someone asked me to give a review. 

I had an oem shock with lower springs. the fender was covering the tire little bit. When I took out the shocks, it was totally shot.

I decompress it and it would come out after I sat it on the ground for 30 seconds. No wonder why I was taking all impacts from any bumps on the road.

I just wanted shocks that will work like shocks like ones on $10,000 brand new car.

There are about inch of gaps between fender and tire. My experience? I don't see that much difference.

Everyday I get stressed out about this issue and try to figure out what I can do to make it better.

-I am driving in neighborhoods around 20mph. Like average neighborhood street, there are light bumps here and there. It gets pretty bouncy when I drive over those area.
-I am driving on highway. when I drive over light bumpy area (usually when old pavement connects with new pavement) at 80mph, it bounces up and down like 2 inches. it feels like roller coaster ride. it's not fun when you are driving that fast. 
-I am driving on a road that has patches all over. it's not a pothole so it shouldn't be bad but it bounces back and forth, side to side, diagonal too. I swear at this point.
-I am driving over a manhole that's about 1 inch deep (typical well paved one) I still get the impact to my seat. If I drive over manhole that's 2 inches or more deep, I hear loud imact sound from one wheel and I take that impact through my butt. Sometimes I drive like drunk driver doing Zig-zag to avoid those manholes (not potholes) which I used to do with broken shocks.
-I am coming out of a parking lot that has broken pavements. It looks bad but I am only going at 5 mph. it bounces pretty hard.

I don't think I can carry a girl in this car unless I drive on perfect road. (driving slow doesn't make difference) 
with previous shocks, I was driving over patched road with a girl. For 20 seconds, I could see her moving up and down. I could tell she was getting annoyed.
As a driver, you wouldn't mind driving over little bumpy areas. But when you have a passenger, you will notice right away as the person moves. this can drive you crazy since you feel bad for the person and there is nothing you can do. I drove over the same road with new shocks by myself. I could see her moving like that again.

When I did the job, I changed strut mounts and control arm bushings. I keep thinking what I can do to make it better but I don't think there is anything I can do related to this issue (checked tire pressure too)

I don't know if I misinstalled it. rear shock is just straight forward For struts, I replaced it with new shock mounts. it's all tight inside. I don't hear strut mount knocking sound anymore. Maybe because it's lowered? If I raise it to factory spec or like toyota camry, it would be a lot better?

At this point, I wish I could use that money towards more expensive ones. 

I need to fix this issue though. I get mad everyday........


----------



## dieseldogpi (Nov 5, 2007)

What about the 45 day guarantee? Throw your stock suspension back on and send it back no? Have you contacted the company?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is where we say "I hate to say it but we told you so"

Keep an eye on the classifieds, you can pick up a set of Quality Coilovers for around $1000.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

ejg3855 said:


> This is where we say "I hate to say it but we told you so"
> 
> Keep an eye on the classifieds, you can pick up a set of Quality Coilovers for around $1000.


I agree, there is nothing to fix with brand new coilovers, you're simply getting your $250 worth of performance out of them. 

One thing though, if investing $1000 to get quality coilovers, I'd say skip the classifieds and go straight for a new set of Bilstein PSS. They can even be found new for under $1000 if there is a sale/promotion going around. :thumbup:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I agree, there is nothing to fix with brand new coilovers, you're simply getting your $250 worth of performance out of them.
> 
> One thing though, if investing $1000 to get quality coilovers, I'd say skip the classifieds and go straight for a new set of Bilstein PSS. They can even be found new for under $1000 if there is a sale/promotion going around. :thumbup:


As both above have said, it is well worth the cost in the long run for a quality suspension. Best of luck to you and keep us up to date! :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

masterh said:


> Someone asked me to give a review.
> 
> I had an oem shock with lower springs. the fender was covering the tire little bit. When I took out the shocks, it was totally shot.
> 
> ...


You can fix it by throwing those $250 coilovers in the trash and buying something quality. I feel your pain, I've been in there in the past by not doing things right. There are some things you can cheap out on but suspension is not one of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*Sorry Man*

To give you an idea I have stock shocks and lowering springs and my ride quality is much better than you are describing. I would just keep an eye on the classifieds if you are on a tight budget I see coils on here for about 500 all the time that are used but decent quality at least.


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

I looked at the strut and Helper spring (the one under the main one) is collapsed all the way (no gaps at all) Is it supposed to be this way? or I didn't install iit right?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

The 'helper' spring is a zero-rate spring that is suppose to be completely collapsed if the car is on the ground. Its only purpose is to remove slack and keep the spring seated if the suspension becomes entirely unloaded (airborne). They (collapsed or not) have no effect on the poor ride quality of the coilovers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You don't own a TT...you support it.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Having run Bilsteins or H&R's for hundreds of thousands of miles on my cars, buy quality once :thumbup: Dubnutz tends to have sales on PSS's every once in a while.


----------

